# France on the 9th July



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
We are booked on the 9.15am SeaFrance ferry on Monday 9th July   (don't know where we are heading from there). We will be travelling down on Saturday and hope to be stopping on Canterbury park and ride so that we can watch the opening stage of the Tour de France if we can't get on there we will stop on Marine Parade.
Is anyone else travelling at the same time.

Regards
R/M


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy your trip. Don't forget Bastille Day on Saturday 14th and make sure you have food and fuel and somewhere to stop that weekend. 

Wish I was coming !

G


----------

